
Bill Gates: Covid-19 is awful. Climate change could be worse - kissgyorgy
https://www.linkedin.com/pulse/covid-19-awful-climate-change-could-worse-bill-gates/
======
perfunctory
_could_ be worse? Shell we already say it _will_ be worse. It's time to stop
being polite when talking about climate change. It's time to panic.

